# Help Identifying Underlayment



## BradC (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello all, 

Real quick question, can anyone identify the product or brand that's circled in red in this fuzzy picture of my home? Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks, 

Brad


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Likely similar to this; RhinoRoof® U20 Synthetic Roofing Underlayment - Owens Corning Roofing Roofing companys can get their own logo imprinted on it. Other brands are similar.


----------



## BradC (Sep 15, 2021)

Ahhh... That would explain why I can't find the logo anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

BradC said:


> Ahhh... That would explain why I can't find the logo anywhere. Thanks.


Added note, supply houses can their logos on it too.


----------



## Troy (Oct 13, 2021)

BradC said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Real quick question, can anyone identify the product or brand that's circled in red in this fuzzy picture of my home? Any help is appreciated.
> 
> ...


USP Underlayment, Roof Top Guard II or other product line?


----------

